# Renovo vs. RaggTopp vs. 303?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Appreciate it's possibly subjective, but I have a grey convertible roof and it's pretty grubby - needs a *good* clean and re-proofing.

In the past I've used either the Autoglym kits, APC, or Fabsil generic canvas cleaner with a soft nail brush.

Which of the products in the title are the most effective in terms of shifting grime and re-proofing?

I was planning on getting a slightly harder brush too, probably a "Meguiars All Surface Interior Brush" unless anyone has any better suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

I used Raggtop cleaner and 303 waterproofer, bought from CYC on my wifes Beetle hood. They worked fantastically well together and gave good long lasting protection.

I'm not sure how the life of the 303 compares to other products though.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Out of Renovo and AG cleaner, I'd go for Renovo cleaner.

AG sealer seems to offer a more 'natural' finish but Renovo offers a deeper more robust sealer.

I've used both. I like both products. I dont think theres much between in the cleaning/sealing stakes.

...but I prefer Renovo


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

I've just used AG cleaner and protector.

I find I use about 1/4 of the cleaner and half the protector on my roof each time, so I now have loads of spare cleaner but no protector left anymore...

I'm tempted to use Ragtop next time, but I've found AG stuff really nice on my soft top so far! Just that wasteage buying MORE cleaner when I already have loads left, with the AG package is getting annoying, just to get the protector!

Dave


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

another vote for renovo here. 

not tried the 303 cleaner personally, but its expensive, as is the raggtop. i used a whole botttle of raggtop to do a mini. where as the renovo, i did 2 hoods with i think it was. 

also used the renovo protector too


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What about the gtechniq proofer? Looks good to me, not tried it but I intend to on the interior at some point


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks all.

Thinking right now the Renovo stuff seems the better bet as I keep hearing nothing bad about it.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I tried the AG kit with cleaner and protector and was very disappointed on my daughters Cooper Cabby. We then went for the Renovo set and WOW what a difference, highly recommend it. Still beading well after 4months :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I used Raggtopp for the first few years I got into detailing on my Saab convertible and didn't like it at all between the messy overspray from the aerosol application and its lackluster durability and so/so waterproofing abilities. I have been using 303 Fabric Guard for the past year or so and it is much better in every respect as two layers will yield between 4-6 months of durability on a daily driver and waterproofing is much more resilient in terms of retaining beading after longer periods of rain. You can also control application because whilst it is a spray bottle, you can be more precise with applying via a brush on the edges and using less force on the trigger to control the spray.

That said, I am going to be trying Gtechniq I1 a go next due to the great feedback I have seen so far but Renovo has also had my interest.


----------

